# encased in 2 inches of concrete



## codeworks (Apr 10, 2012)

i really wish i had a photo of this. very comical. did an electrical inspection today. we are extremely rocky here. pvc 40, 2", in ditch, most of it is 18" below grade on college grounds, which will probably get expanded in years to come. i come around the corner and i see bags of sackcrete laying on the pipe in the ditch, and the grade of the pipe rises. i ask the fellow "what's this", his response was " well, 2 inches of concrete cover, so and so and @# electric said this would meet the requirements" i told the fellow he was ill advised, explained concrete encasement, gave him the inspection ticket and left laughing to myself and shaking my head


----------



## north star (Apr 10, 2012)

*= = >*

The dumbing down of the U.S. is not only continuing, but it

seems to be accelerating!   

*< = =*


----------



## gbhammer (Apr 10, 2012)

Blame Sim City, all the current generation is used to is click, drag, and drop the uttility - wallah no fuss no muss.


----------



## north star (Apr 10, 2012)

*= = =*

" gb ",

What excuse does all of the "old coots" have for not doing it right?

*= = =*


----------



## gbhammer (Apr 10, 2012)

old dogs / new tricks


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Apr 10, 2012)

north star said:
			
		

> *= = =*" gb ",
> 
> What excuse does all of the "old coots" have for not doing it right?
> 
> *= = =*


I get "I've been doing it this here way for 30 years, when did this change?" aaaaaaa-lot!


----------



## codeworks (Apr 10, 2012)

i hear it too. alot of the change here has to do with new inspection staff


----------



## Mule (Apr 11, 2012)

Stupid new inspectors! Go to classes and come back with all kinds of new rules!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 11, 2012)

> explained concrete encasement, gave him the inspection ticket and left laughing to myself and shaking my head


How about explaining it to the rest of us. It has been a long time since I did electrical (1995) and we only required 2" of concrete cover. The conduit was never required to be "encased in concrete". I only saw that when there was a duct bank designed and the conduit spacing was critical


----------



## codeworks (Apr 11, 2012)

someone else might accept bags of sackcrete laid on pipe as 2" of concete cover. not me. i dont want to hear about it when someone rips into that line 5 years from now, while they arwe digging a new foundation. i want  to see something that will at least get their attention and slow down the bucket. 2" of cover will do, as long as it's actually concrete, contigous


----------



## Dennis (Apr 11, 2012)

It does not need to be encased in concrete however I am not sure of the technical difference between sakrete and concrete.  Table 300.5 NEC would be pertinent.


----------



## chris kennedy (Apr 11, 2012)

If I was operating a back hoe and ran into hardened up old bags of concrete I would believe it to be construction debris and lay on the controls a little harder to get it out of the way. What was that noise? Did you see a flash???


----------



## globe trekker (Apr 11, 2012)

Encased: [en-*keys*]*- verb (used with object)**-cased**-casing*

1. to enclose in or as if in a case

The sacks of Sakrete laid on top is not providing an enclosure.

Table 300.5 (2008 NEC) requires 18 in. burial depth without the concrete cover

in a nonmetallic raceway.

What do you do if you can't achieve the min. 18 inches, in a non-metallic

raceway?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 11, 2012)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> If I was operating a back hoe and ran into hardened up old bags of concrete I would believe it to be construction debris and lay on the controls a little harder to get it out of the way. What was that noise? Did you see a flash???


That makes sense. I just remember a couple of time when caps blocks where placed over the conduit, during a MH setup.


----------



## Dennis (Apr 11, 2012)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> Encased: [en-*keys*]*- verb (used with object)**-cased**-casing* 1. to enclose in or as if in a case
> 
> The sacks of Sakrete laid on top is not providing an enclosure.
> 
> ...


300.5 also allows pvc to ve 12" below grade with 2" of concrete on top.  If you can't get 12" then you go to RMC


----------



## chris kennedy (Apr 11, 2012)

codeworks said:
			
		

> we are extremely rocky here.


How rocky is 'extremely rocky'? Like solid?



			
				Dennis said:
			
		

> 300.5 also allows pvc to ve 12" below grade with 2" of concrete on top.  If you can't get 12" then you go to RMC


PVC could also be installed at a lesser depth, and in this case one might consider it encased.



> 5. Where solid rock prevents compliance with the cover depths specified in this table, the wiring shall be installed in metal or nonmetallic raceway permitted for direct burial. The raceways shall be covered by a minimum of 50 mm (2 in.) of concrete extending down to rock.


----------



## Dennis (Apr 11, 2012)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> PVC could also be installed at a lesser depth, and in this case one might consider it encased.


For sure.  It depends on what you mean.  If you say encased in 2" of concrete then I would disagree.  That is what I assumed we were talking about.  But you know what happens when you assume.  

I see no reason for a pipe underground to be encased (on the bottom ).  It does not make sense but a bag of sakrete would not do it for me.


----------

